# Cold Smoking Smoke Went Out - But Temp. Remained Below 80-degrees F...



## Davis L (Dec 24, 2019)

Cold smoking salmon at home (I've done it before, and it turned out well). About 6 hours into the process, the smoke generator stopped producing smoke for probably 2 hours, but the temperature remained in the target range for cold-smoking (less than 80-degrees F). The salmon is wild caught from Alaska, and it was salt cured for 30 hours before cold smoking.

Safe to eat, or not worth the risk?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2019)

You should be fine.  Any doubts, then I can give you my address so I can verify! And welcome to the forum.


----------



## dr k (Dec 24, 2019)

I've heard European cold smoking is intermittent.  6 hrs of smoke and a 2 hr intermission with a brined salmon reduces the water activity and if it's sugared as well can feed the probiotic lacto bacillus to drop ph so I'd eat it. If there was a pellicle on the outside from fridge drying over night that's a good barrier start and being freshly caught.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 24, 2019)

Agree with above. Wild has caught has less change of the contamination of bulk processed Salmon...JJ


----------



## Davis L (Dec 24, 2019)

I love the forum already. Happy holidays and Merry Christmas to one and all. I'll let you know how the salmon goes over!


----------

